# PowerPivot in PowerPoint



## PaulGotts (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello All,

I have come across a way to embed a pivot table into a PowerPoint presentation using Access as an intermediary.

What I'd really like to do though is have the Pivot Table be a PowerPivot table.

Does anyone know how to embed a linked (automatically updated) PowerPivot table into a PowerPoint presentation?

Thanks kindly,
Paul G.


----------



## XLBob (Aug 20, 2014)

Why not copy the PivotTable as a picture and paste it in PowerPoint


----------



## PaulGotts (Aug 21, 2014)

XLBob said:


> Why not copy the PivotTable as a picture and paste it in PowerPoint



I would like to be able to be able to manipulate the data while presenting from PowerPoint and I need the functionality of PowerPivot.


----------



## XLBob (Aug 21, 2014)

don't think you can do that. let's see if someone else can help you out


----------

